# Walnuts Are Top Nut for Heart-Healthy Antioxidants



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Walnuts Are Top Nut for Heart-Healthy Antioxidants ScienceDaily – A new scientific study positions walnuts in the number one slot among a family of foods that lay claim to being among Mother Nature’s most nearly perfect packaged foods: Tree and ground nuts. In a report given in Anaheim, California at the 241st National Meeting & [...]

*Read More...*


----------

